# Optimize BF3 performance



## Friendly (Feb 18, 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir für BF3 eine Radeon HD7870 zugelegt und muss jetzt sehen das sie durch meine CPU (AMD Phenom II x4 955) sehr ausgebremst wird.
Wenn ich mir den internen Benchmark anzeigen lasse, sehe ich, dass die CPU immer sehr hinterher hängt:

Sowohl im average als auch im max hängt die cpu hinterher.

Kann mir einer sagen ob es in der ini bestimmte Werte gibt die besonders CPU lastig sind?
Wie ich weiß sind vor allem die Menge an Mitspielern besonders anstrengend für die CPU, aber vll gibt es da ja noch was.

Mein Sys:
Phenom 2 X4 955
4 GB DDR3 Corsair Dominator
Radeon HD7870
ASUS M4A79XTD EVO
500 GB WD Black Caviar


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 18, 2013)

English please, this is an English only forum 

Here is a google translate for some with poor grasp of German:
Hi all,
I've gained a Radeon HD7870 for BF3 and they must now see through my CPU (AMD Phenom II x4 955) is very slowed down.
If I let me show the internal benchmark, I see that the CPU is always lagging behind:



Both the average and the maximum depends behind the cpu.

Can one tell me if there are certain values ​​in the ini are particularly CPU-heavy?
As I know, especially the amount of players are especially hard on the CPU, but vll there's still something.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 18, 2013)

nein deutsche.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

Take off MSAA, HBAO, and POST processing in the games options screen then restart the game completely, This would allow my 5770 to run on high with decent frames. If you get above 60FPS then you can add some of those features back until it starts to dip again.

Mindweaver made a nice config utility that would help you out alot


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 18, 2013)

its a 7870, i think its driver issues.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> its a 7870, i think its driver issues.



Could be, I had issues with some of the 13.1's and 12 series. I now run 13.2 beta 2 I believe and performance has been restored.

This also may not help much since I have Xfire 6xxx series cards and he is single 7870.


----------



## Friendly (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you all for your fast replies.

I have forgotten to post my driver: im runnig on Catalyst 13.1

i will try the beta.

but, dont you think my CPU is to slow? its only a driver thing?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 18, 2013)

Friendly said:


> Thank you all for your fast replies.
> 
> I have forgotten to post my driver: im runnig on Catalyst 13.1
> 
> ...



While the X4 955BE certainly isn't as fast as an Ivy Bridge i7, it's still a very capable CPU and has plenty of power available.  I think that's probably fine


----------



## Friendly (Feb 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Could be, I had issues with some of the 13.1's and 12 series. I now run 13.2 beta 2 I believe and performance has been restored.
> 
> This also may not help much since I have Xfire 6xxx series cards and he is single 7870.



the new driver helps alot. the average cpu is now about 14 - old driver 20 (think means ms or something) and it feels much smoother.

[url]http://www7.pic-upload.de/thumb/18.02.13/cdtm4ihrw67h.jpg[/URL]


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

Friendly said:


> the new driver helps alot. the average cpu is now about 14 - old driver 20 (think means ms or something) and it feels much smoother.
> 
> [url]http://www7.pic-upload.de/thumb/18.02.13/cdtm4ihrw67h.jpg[/URL]



Can you upload that picture to techpowerup.org? Its so tiny I cannot even tell what it is.


----------



## Friendly (Feb 20, 2013)

> Can you upload that picture to techpowerup.org? Its so tiny I cannot even tell what it is.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2013)

Take screen shot of your video options.


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 20, 2013)

Terrain and effects settings are more cpu bound then anything else turning them down and motion blur off would be my recommendation

Bf3 MP is highly cpu dependent an x4 deneb is definitely going to bottleneck the 7870


----------

